# meet Jake, in AR...



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

he is a pretty boy with a sweet face. I hope someone adopts him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Poor Jake!!!

What a sweet face!!!

Wow! 4-5 years old-he's still a young whippersnapper!!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Has Gulf Coast been notified??


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow! Two Jakes in just a couple of days and both of them gorgeous! Hope a rescue can get him.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone pull this guy for a rescue?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Faye - I got your PM and you have one as well, I would be able to pull him more than likely


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Any news on handsome Jake???:wavey::wavey:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

GoldenHuggs wants to help, they would transport him to the NE. They use Petersons transport service & dog needs to be out of shelter for 2 weeks prior to transport.
Problem is they have no available foster for him for the 2 weeks. So I don't know if it will work out or not.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

AmyinAR, can you foster for 2 weeks until they can get him on the transport? Or do you know anyone that can?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

GRF Transport?

Debbie from GoldenHuggs is in Rhode Island, I would be willing to do my share of the driving


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Never mind...Jake has been adopted!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That was fast! I'm glad he found a home!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

YAY!!! Glad to hear!


----------

